# Thai Mint Chicken Recipe?



## timryan (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a really good Thai mint chicken recipe?  I had this Thai mint chicken dish years ago that was amazing! The dish incorporated fresh minced mint leaf with diced chicken, maybe celery (?), red bell pepper, and peanuts.  The sauce was more of a light oil.  I've never come across it anywhere and have wanted to make it at home.  I can't seem to find a recipe and I'm to the point where I will make one up myself.  But, if anyone has a good recipe I'm all ears.  

Thanks!


----------



## ponchit (Jan 16, 2007)

I think what you're talking about is a dish called LAAB and can be made with chicken LAAB GAI or also pork LAAB MOO and other meats

the basic recipe is

1. prepare the ingredients
  a. rice powder- dry fry rice until golded brown to brown and pound in a mortar and pestle
   b. chop finely lemon grass . use only the white part and peel outer leaves as this may be tough.
   c. slice some red onions or shallots and cherry or plum tomatoes
   d. chop up some roasted unsalted peanuts.
   e. chop some chicken breast. 
   f.  squeeze limes 
g. chop the chicken breast fillets and seson (not too fine )

method- season 1 lb.chicken with salt and pepper
cook in a wok until its opaque and done. (not too dry). cool a little bit as you don't want to cook the rest of the ingredients. mix together wit the chicken 1tbsp chopped lemon grass, 1 tsp. chopped garlic, 1/2 cup sliced shallots or onions, some chopped spring onions, crushed drid chili pepper flakes, 1 tbsp roasted rice powder, 2 tbsp lime juice.

mix them well and correct the seasoning with fish sauce or salt and a wee bit of sugar. finally mix in a loose cup of fresh mint.

arrange in a plate and top with 2 tbsp or so of chopped roasted peanuts
sliced tomatoes and wedges of limes

the recipe varies from person to person o some like the lemon grass not chopped so finely other like more fish sauce and yet others like the chicken not so finely chopped. most prefer fresh bird chilies to the dried pepper flakes.

In most asian groceries there would be a prepared packet of LAAB seasoning . it is a fair  substitute for the real thing.

if you use roast pork this would be called nam tok

enjoy and happy eating

ponchit


----------



## Lynan (Jan 16, 2007)

Take a look at this recipe..it can easily have a handful of peanuts thrown at it! 
I am sure when Chopstix is about she will be able to enlighten you further, she lives in Thailand.

Recipelink.com - Message Boards


----------



## timryan (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Ponchit! I will give it a try!



			
				ponchit said:
			
		

> I think what you're talking about is a dish called LAAB and can be made with chicken LAAB GAI or also pork LAAB MOO and other meats
> 
> the basic recipe is...
> 
> ponchit


----------



## timryan (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, Lynan!  I'll try that one too.


----------



## ponchit (Jan 17, 2007)

*chickem with mint*

Hi lynan

The link you gave is a gai pad kapao (chicken fried holly basil) its a stir fried chicken normally with holly basil but thai sweet basil will also do. on the other hand the Laab Gai is not stir fried but cooked chopped or minced chicken mixed together withe herbs and spices

ponchit.

Hi timryan

The spices are just approximate as we asians hardly measure but you can adjyust the seasonings if you wish.

You can store the roasted and pounded rice. It will keep for a lon long time

happy eating


----------



## Lynan (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Ponchit...Timryan was wanting chicken with mint and peanuts and I notices the Laab does not have mint. Mind you, the recipe I posted does not have peanuts but I believe they would be fine added. Would mint be nice in the Laab?? Im not familiar with that particular dish at all.


----------



## ponchit (Jan 17, 2007)

so sorry
mint was not in the list of ingredients but in the directions it says mix a loose cup of mint. so sorry.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2007)

Oooh, yumm.  I won't have mint for another couple of months, but will keep this in mind!


----------



## timryan (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice.  I made some mint chicken and it turned out so good my wife wants me to make it again!  She is from the Philippines.


----------



## ponchit (Feb 9, 2007)

*i"m gla she liked it*

I'm glad it turned out well. I have been making them for friends and now I have made it available in my small little restaurant I had just openned here in Davao.

ponchit


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 10, 2007)

timryan said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a really good Thai mint chicken recipe? I had this Thai mint chicken dish years ago that was amazing! The dish incorporated fresh minced mint leaf with diced chicken, maybe celery (?), red bell pepper, and peanuts. The sauce was more of a light oil. I've never come across it anywhere and have wanted to make it at home. I can't seem to find a recipe and I'm to the point where I will make one up myself. But, if anyone has a good recipe I'm all ears.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I don't know what Timryan is looking for but I'm pretty sure what he described was not Larb (or laab) Gai.  Only because Larb Gai does not have bell pepper nor peanuts.  Mint yes.  And the chicken meat is minced in Larb Gai, not diced.  Wish I could be of more help.

So Lynan, yes, mint leaves are great in Larb.


----------

